# Replacing rotting section of rake board



## scottktmrider (Jul 1, 2012)

I cant view the pictures without a password.


----------



## mect (Aug 22, 2012)

Strange, I checked, and it seemed to be working even if I was logged out. Thanks for the heads up on this. Let's try something else.

So the rafters don't actually come out to that board, it is just stapled on to the sheathing. One thing that did occur to me is that it does stiffen up the sheathing at least. As it is, after thinking about this setup, it makes me pretty hesitant to ever walk out past where the rafters extend.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

That sure is some funky looking trim work.
It may be the picture but it looks like the rafter tails were never cut so they would be parallel with the wall so the fashia board could be attached and cover up the ends of the tails.

Is that an outside corner board where that 2 X 4 is exposed? If so that whole thing is wrong.
Back up a little so we can see the whole thing.

If you only want to deal with this one time I would hire a real siding company to fix all this trim and install vented soffit material and wrap all the fachias with coil stock. That way it would be water tight and never need painting again.


----------



## hand drive (Apr 21, 2012)

that fascia has serious underhang past the soffit! your best bet with that repair is to go back with cpvc 1x material after you cut the old fascia out uphill past the rotten section. You can either replace the fascia all the way up to the peak of the roof or go a few feet up the fascia and cut past where it is rotten. The fascia should only nail to the framing that is forming the soffit but the roofer could have nailed roofing nails from above down into the top edge of the fascia, so you will have to check that. the metal drip edge should only nail to the roof also...

edit, just realized that is just soffit plywood winging it off of the house with no fly rafter. That certainly is not the best application for a fascia.


----------



## mect (Aug 22, 2012)

joecaption said:


> That sure is some funky looking trim work.
> It may be the picture but it looks like the rafter tails were never cut so they would be parallel with the wall so the fashia board could be attached and cover up the ends of the tails.
> 
> Is that an outside corner board where that 2 X 4 is exposed? If so that whole thing is wrong.
> ...


Sorry for not explaining, the fascia originally extended out to cover the exposed 2x4, but it was also rotted, so it has already been cut away. I have a pretty good idea of how to replace that. I was just more concerned with this because I don't want do damage the structural integrity of the roof.

I've actually been considering putting up either vinyl or aluminum fascia and soffit so I don't have to deal with this again. It looks fairly straight forward, but it sounds like you would recommend having a professional do it? I can understand it is something that really needs to be done right, or else you're still going to end up with rotting issues.


----------



## mect (Aug 22, 2012)

hand drive said:


> that fascia has serious underhang past the soffit! your best bet with that repair is to go back with cpvc 1x material after you cut the old fascia out uphill past the rotten section. You can either replace the fascia all the way up to the peak of the roof or go a few feet up the fascia and cut past where it is rotten. The fascia should only nail to the framing that is forming the soffit but the roofer could have nailed roofing nails from above down into the top edge of the fascia, so you will have to check that. the metal drip edge should only nail to the roof also...
> 
> edit, just realized that is just soffit plywood winging it off of the house with no fly rafter. That certainly is not the best application for a fascia.


Yeah, as I said, I don't think I'd be comfortable at this point walking out onto that part of the roof. I'm surprised the inspector didn't say anything about that when we were going over the house.


----------



## mect (Aug 22, 2012)

So here are a couple of pictures of the other side of the gable showing how this originally looked. What appears to be the soffit is just the sheathing for the roof, the roofing nails actually appear to penetrate through slightly. I discovered the problem when I was initially scraping and then sanding the wood prepping to repaint. As joecaption suggested, I'm seriously considering putting in aluminum fascia and soffit along the gable to hopefully prevent this in the future. I figure one step at a time though, so first I'm just trying to get all the dry rot taken care of.


----------

